# Gilman Gorge clean-up?



## ken_olivier (Dec 16, 2003)

I think the worst steel debris in Gilman is in Slurry Pipe Rapid; ie. the rapid immediately below the railroad bridge at the downstream end of the Gorge near Tigewon road. There are large pieces of pipe that pose a hazard to kayakers at high water, maybe some cable, etc.
KO


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

there's an engine block mid river a couple of miles in  but all in all, it's not *that* bad in there, with the exception of slurry, which like ken said, has a LOT of debris (fortunately most of it is off to the sides and above waterline at low/medium flows).

it should be runnable soon so next run i'll pay more attention to the sh*t in the river and where it is.

a clean-up is a GREAT IDEA!!!!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'll join in the clean up. Let me know.....I'll drag a couple of folks down to help. Matt


----------



## Axemann (May 29, 2004)

*Gillman Clean up*

I vote they keep the canyon just the way it is. Maybe get rid of the cars and the concreate pipe but leave the rest.


----------

